# Worst/weirdest hookup you ever had?



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

I was once fishing for bass on the banks of a canal in Florida. I was tossing a topwater plug under a tree that was growing out over the water. One of my casts went over a low hanging limb and the plug was suspended over the water. I gave it some slack and as soon as it hit the water, BLAM, a largemouth inhaled it... After some see saw motions with this fish, the branch finally gave way and I was able to land him.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Mud Turtle. He was not happy.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

went to a bar one time ad hooked up with a chick with 3 nipples


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

FireFisher297 said:


> went to a bar one time ad hooked up with a chick with 3 nipples


HA!



My worst hookup was most likely to the shorts of a wakeboarder... Long story short a 5 lb largemouth i had on the line spit the hook about 50 feet over my shoulder direclty onto a closely passing wakeboarders shorts  Probably a weird miracle that the fish did it but i ended up having quite a laugh at my new found soggy friend. He flipped out when he saw that thing on his leg and just let go of the tow rope, thankfully for me... i didnt even have to cut my line


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Caught a handful of ducks (mostly mallards) on doughballs while carp fishing at the neighborhood pond near my old house. The joggers and other assorted city folk were less happy about each instance than the ducks themselves.
Caught myself once, in the palm of my right hand, with an 8/0 J-hook attached to a 2oz jighead which headed a giant Creme sassy shad. Pretty sorry experience, but one of the biggest organisms I ever hooked no doubt.
Caught a small copperhead on a crappie jig after accidentally letting the jig get too close to the snake. Snake was maybe 9" long, he clamped down on the jig and wouldn't let go. Had to swing him towards the boat to try to release him, of course he decided that once he was located over the boat it was time to let go of the jig. A 20' jon boat has alot of places for a baby copperhead to hide. Finally he came out and I got a foot on top of him, grabbed him by the head and got him out of the boat. Crappie jig stayed in the water after that!
When I was 12 or 13 I was fishing at the Cherry Grove pier in SC and someone had caught a day's worth of pinfish and decided to clean them (probably thought they were spots). A couple big blacktips came in and started chowing on guts and skin. Myself being bored with pinfish and other bottom feeders, I put on a steel double-dropper rig and put a pinfish head on each hook. The upper hook didn't even make it in the water before a 5+ foot blacktip did a shark week-esque vertical launch from directly beneath the bait and engulfed the whole rig, and bit me off at the mono main line. Annoyed, I put on my last steel leader and put a single pinfish head on, dropped the line down quickly and waited. Almost instantly I was hooked up, this time I got him perfectly in the corner of the mouth. My drag was screaming, a crowd gathered around to watch as the shark thrashed violently on the surface. He kept going, straight towards a bunch of idiots swimming way out past the breakers, a couple on boogie boards, the rest without. Seeing the shark thrashing, mouth open on the surface and going towards that bunch prompted me to stop the drag and break the line. Soon as I did that, the pier operator informed me of how illegal what I was doing was and told me to leave and never come back.
The next year I was at the same place, giving my old Penn 104CS the same workout. Hooked about the same shark, tangled about 27 bottom fishermen up, broke my line, got told to leave and never come back by the same guy. 
Haven't been back sense.
Last year I was in a pinfish tournament which also had a division for biggest flounder and biggest trout. I was fishing for pinfish with a spinning setup, and to try and luck upon a big flounder I set up an old Penn no.85 with a broken anti-reverse on a 7'MH bass rod. I put a little bluefish on a flounder rig, tied the rod down on the shore side of the dock and within 30 minutes, a couple clicks told me I had a flounder. Reeled up a nice 3+ lber and put him in the basket.....After awhile that rod didn't produce anymore so I put it on the inlet side of the dock. This was along the ICW, a mile from the big water so I wasn't expecting much. I was baiting my pinfish rig and a big Hatteras yacht was idling by the end of the dock when all the sudden the clicker on that 85 started screaming bloody murder. The Hatteras yacht stopped and the guys on it were yelling "FISH ON!" as I dropped the pinfish rod and ran to the flounder setup. It was 15 or 20 seconds before I could get to it and it was still screaming. I pried it up off the dock, untied the rope and hoisted the rod up and the tip was touching the water. I had to hold the handle (no anti-reverse ) and even after I tightened the drag it didn't slow down. I put my thumb on the spool and lost my thumb print for awhile. The fight lasted at least a minute (leaving me disinclined to think it was a skate), the whole time this creature was peeling line out like it had a rocket booster attached to it. By a stroke of misfortune I had spooled the reel with 30lb mono instead of 50lb braid as I'd originally intended. Whatever the creature was was at the top of the water column as I suddenly became aware that my line was rubbing the bottom of a big yacht docked right beside me. I shoved the rod tip down in the water but it was too little too late, my line frayed and whatever it was was gone forever. I'm thinking maybe bull shark, or big red? Whatever it was, I didn't expect that kind of pullage machine to attack a 4" pinfish on a flounder rig in the ICW.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

Seagull near Destin, FL. I was in the surf and happened to cast out when 3 or 4 gulls passed about 50 yds. in front of me, I saw one go down and knew what had happened. Crap! His wing tangled in my line a little bit, and after struggling a little he just sat and floated there while his buddies landed to keep him company, I guess. The only thing I could think of to do was reel him in close, dive underneath and at least clip the sinker off the line. Well, as soon as he got close, he started freaking OUT! I felt like one of those parents whose kid just starts screaming in the middle of the grocery store...People were watching, as if I was trying to molest the thing...I finally gave up and cut my line, still worried about the sinker, but he floated back out and after a couple of minutes I guess the line slipped over or around his wing, and he took off with the others. Made for an interesting afternoon, anyway.


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

3 nipples ? 

If she had 12 toes, I think I went out with her.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Fishing in Canada with a Daredevil ,Northern Pike hit it from the side and rolled hook caught the line after wrapping around its mouth no hook in the fish but he couldnt open his mouth to let go, put him in the boat.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Years ago I went to visit a friend in Panama City Florida (home of the worst smelling papermill).

We went out on a boat, I hooked a beautiful grouper but before I could land him a Shark bit him and I reeled in the groupers head. That was very disappointing.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

not me but my dad saw a copperhead out in a old farm pond while he was in a 10 foot john boat and he was flyfishin for bluegills, he had a small foam popper on the end of his line and decided to scare it off. instead he ended up accidentally hooking it in the back. needless to say it was a pissed off posionous snake on the end, and dad not being the one to want to grab it to unhook it, started swingin it back and forth over the bow of the boat with the snake hittin the water till it tore off the hook and went flyin about 20 feet, never saw the snake again after that.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

hmmmm, fishin in Copano bay out of Rockport Texas for trout mostly at the spot we were at, we were usin live piggy perch for bait, we had been tearin up the trout when all of a sudden my drag started screamin out of nowhere, started to fight the fish, it was pulling like a freight train, since it wasnt comin to the surface, i figured it was a big bull red since we had seen some tailing in the area faught it for about 10 minutes before netting the damn thing, it ended up bein a 4# hardhead that i had hooked in the side :/ ...........hooked a few seagulls............hooked and caught a 10# blue cat on a perch hook while tryin to catch bait.............one very pissed off water moccasin on a jitter bug...........bull frog on a hula popper..........14# striper on a crappie rig.............10# carp on a square lip crankbait..............oh heres a good one, i was fishin the medina river with a buddy of mine up at his river house, we were out on the dock tryin to catch some little cats to have for lunch so we were usin 2' of 20# leader with a small trebble hook under a bubble cork, i see what looks like about a 3.5' long stick floating towards my bobber, (turns out it wasnt a stick) it ended up being a long nose gar which grabbed my bobber and decided to do a death roll with it, he twisted my line around his mouth about 20 times, he was pretty close to the dock so we just netted him and pulled him in..........deep fried gar balls for lunch


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've caught two pelicans, four seagulls and an osprey on king rigs. I once caught a small rock with 12 oysters attached to it. One of the oysters closed down on my steel flounder leader. Not the bait, the leader. 

I also caught a Weeping Radish beer growler off the pier in Rodanthe and watched a guy catch an actual car hood from the surf in North Myrtle Beach.

My weirdest fish catch was off CG pier two years ago. I was bottom fishing with squid because the whiting had eaten all my shrimp when I had a hard tug. I got the fish in and it was weird looking. Not only had I never seen a fish like this, but this particular individual was ratty and looked pretty beat up. It had long spiny fins and a big grouper-like mouth. I threw it in the cooler because I didn't know what else to do. After a while a DNR agent came walking by and I showed her the fish. She didn't know either so she took a picture with her phone and sent it to a state biologist before going on down the pier. On her way back she stopped and told me the biologist IDed it as a Pacific lionfish, native to the waters around Japan. She took the fish with her back to the lab for further study. I gave her my email to follow up. She emailed me a week or so later to tell me that it was indeed a Pacific lionfish that somehow made it all the way across the Pacific and through the Panama canal before moving up the coast. I also found out that I got lucky because the spines of the fish carry a medium-grade neurotoxin 

Evan


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

iv had clams attach to my anchor while king riggin. caught a small cobia while catchin stripers one november at the first island. i was blind castin a bucktail that was cool surprise. 2 albino oscars in a pond in Va beach then i let them back in. they are really aggressive and fun to sight fish for


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Fishing the Cape with friends a few years ago. Hooked a nice shark. Got it up to the cooler and had a friend help me hold it to bleed it out before placing it in the cooler. This guy NEVER sets his pole down... well he had to help me and sure enough there it went right out into the surf with a nice shark on it. Jack was made as all heck at me for making him set his pole down. So as soon as I could I put on a big spoon and started casting to the point we last saw his rod go. Sure as all I hooked it in the eye closest to the reel. I got the rod in and we started washing the sand out of the reel when he noticed that the shark was still on! He reeled in another shark a little larger than the one I had just caught! He was OK after that....


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Crazy catch, 
When I lived in Georgia (Adairsville) I had access to a really productive golf course lake. Using a #12 Wolly Bugger on a fly rod a little Blue Gill ate it. As I reel it in, a Large Mouth Bass ate the Blue Gill and got hooked too. All in about 1 ft of water right in front of me. It was a sight to to see. The Bass was about 6 lbs. FUN!! 

Skunk


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Big Rob said:


> 3 nipples ?
> 
> If she had 12 toes, I think I went out with her.


Dated a girl with three nipples once...two normally placed in the front and the third in the middle of her back. She wasn't much to look at, but she sure was fun to slow dance with!!!


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I caught an open umbrella in a quick tide at Lynnhaven inlet once. Was the hardest thing I have ever fought. 

I pulled a complete 8' Zebco combo with rod, reel, line, bottom rig, 2 hooks, and a 3 ounce sinker on it out of the water there too. 

I pulled a knot of line out of there that had no less than 20 pounds of various size lead sinkers and rusted hooks on it, kept all the sinkers, put the hooks in the trash.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I've caught two pelicans, four seagulls and an osprey on king rigs. I once caught a small rock with 12 oysters attached to it. One of the oysters closed down on my steel flounder leader. Not the bait, the leader.
> 
> I also caught a Weeping Radish beer growler off the pier in Rodanthe and watched a guy catch an actual car hood from the surf in North Myrtle Beach.
> 
> ...



More than likely an aquarium release. Theyre getting to be a problem on the wrecks off the coast and reefs in Fla. Interesting though, as most are caught on the deep wrecks.


----------



## phoenixshard (Apr 9, 2009)

Most memorable fish I ever caught was a bluegill when I was only about 10 or 11. I went fishing at a farm pond near our house with 2 of my brothers and was walking around to a point that had good cover for bass and happened to see a large bluegill sitting in the water. I had a black fly then that always seemed to work for anything and it hooked the bluegill nicely. Pulled him in and it was close to 2.5 pounds.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Two of my most interesting and dangerous releases were an osprey while beach fishing on Sanibel Island. Lots of tree hugger type, tourist shellers watching me to make sure the bird wasn't hurt while being released. Just what I needed. I was like folks, please step back these talons are razor sharp and that's where the bird was hooked, in the leg. It was a good thing one of my best buddies was there to deal with the beak end of the osprey. LOL

The other was a three and a half foot alligator on a topwater bass plug. That was a blast until that thing started trying to whip me with it's tail while trying the get the plug out of it's mouth. I don't recommend solo release on gators over three feet, but I was determined to get my plug back. LOL


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

MCS said:


> I was once fishing for bass on the banks of a canal in Florida. I was tossing a topwater plug under a tree that was growing out over the water. One of my casts went over a low hanging limb and the plug was suspended over the water. I gave it some slack and as soon as it hit the water, BLAM, a largemouth inhaled it... After some see saw motions with this fish, the branch finally gave way and I was able to land him.


The exact same thing happened to one of my brothers except the branch wouldn't give way. He was able to lift the fish's head out of the water a bit another brother and I started to cast our lures at the fish. After several attempts the second brother landed a perfect cast into the open mouth of the fish, set the hook and then my two brothers proceeded to trolley the fish across the canal.


----------



## billyg (Nov 13, 2008)

*Worst/weirdest hookup*

Casting a 3 ounce hopkins spoon,I hooked a glass minnow right through the eye sockets.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> More than likely an aquarium release. Theyre getting to be a problem on the wrecks off the coast and reefs in Fla. Interesting though, as most are caught on the deep wrecks.


That was my first question. This fish was, acording to the DNR person, evidently a wild specimen. All (legal) aquarium lionfish are tagged electronically for that very reason.

Now it is definitely possible that this fish was an untagged illegal, but it sure looked beat-up enough to have traveled across an ocean or two.

Evan


----------



## hopkins11 (May 9, 2008)

I just googled; "lionfish north carolina" and a lot came back. If the population started with releases, then its definitely taken hold...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

38" cat on 6lb line and a very small spiner. Charlotte, my 'Ol Lady, , caught a decent brim the other day that had swallowed both baits on on double rig. Same day, i had a double hook up of a shad and a stiffback. The shad had gone after a worm. I was well surprised.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

hopkins11 said:


> I just googled; "lionfish north carolina" and a lot came back. If the population started with releases, then its definitely taken hold...


Interesting. I just looked it up and there does seem to be quite a boom of them.  Hope the invasion doesn't get as bad as they are predicting...

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess my weirdest hookup would be a few pop-eyed mullet using redworms from the PWC spill way in Fay, NC out of the Cape Fear River. I told a few people about it and I was an instant liar. 10 yrs later, the Fayetteville Observer ran an article on how the mullet had made it up to fay through the various locks.

Robert


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Fishing a pond in Myrtle Beach with top water for bass a big swirl on the bait set the hook and had about a 6-7foot gator on the other end. It was one hell of a fight but he got to keep the bait. I found out later that the DNR had been trying to catch them out of that pond and were floating marshmellows for them because they fed so much on the surface, I also noted that the duck population had really dropped on the pond too, me thinks I know what they were dining on.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Was fishing the Hot Water Slough with chicken livers. Something kept 
stealing my liver. Told my self next nibble i'm gonna snag his @$$!
Snagged about a 20# Freshwater Drum on the meat that hang's
right on the @$$ He was PISSED off! Thought it was a Big Cat!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Dated a girl with three nipples once...two normally placed in the front and the third in the middle of her back. She wasn't much to look at, but she sure was fun to slow dance with!!!


Sounds like an alien to me. In other words, you only knew where three were. 

I caught a duck once and had to cut the line. I caught a large, angry woman on a canvas raft once (caught the little rope thingie), but didn't cut the line, because I wanted my rig back.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Not a catch but, bout 10 years ago I was sneaking in on some posted land here on the Appomattox to catch some cow Stripers I walked up on a guy hanging from a tree. He had been lynched, hangmans nuse and everything. Pushed off a big rock feet dangling over the water. Was very creepy right at daybreak.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Me and Snakenburg were sharkin off the end of Barnacle Bills pier on a moonless typically hot and humid four sixpack underage drinkin teenage night when ever so slowly the clicker tic tic tic. "Snake" picked up the rod an reel as I tried to squint through the dark and low laying fog. The clicker got only a little faster.I told Snake to hit it . Nothing happened as he reeled in the line faster , "its swimmin for the pier" says I. The closer it got, the scareder we got till finally out of the dark an even more scared rudely awakwned line tangled seagull appeared.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

AirDown said:


> Not a catch but, bout 10 years ago I was sneaking in on some posted land here on the Appomattox to catch some cow Stripers I walked up on a guy hanging from a tree. He had been lynched, hangmans nuse and everything. Pushed off a big rock feet dangling over the water. Was very creepy right at daybreak.




I think I would have had to buy a new pair of pants.



HStew said:


> Me and Snakenburg were sharkin off the end of Barnacle Bills pier on a moonless typically hot and humid four sixpack underage drinkin teenage night when ever so slowly the clicker tic tic tic. "Snake" picked up the rod an reel as I tried to squint through the dark and low laying fog. The clicker got only a little faster.I told Snake to hit it . Nothing happened as he reeled in the line faster , "its swimmin for the pier" says I. The closer it got, the scareder we got till finally out of the dark an even more scared rudely awakwned line tangled seagull appeared.


Sounds like that scene in Jaws with the two guys on the dock. 

Remembered another one last night. It wasn't mine, but I was sitting on the observation tower at Cherry Grove one afternoon (when I was too young to king rig) and one of the guys had about a 3 or 4-foot shark on. He fought it for a little while then got it up next to the pier and called for an elevator to get it up and get his rig back. All of a sudden for some reason the shark goes nuts for one last run. He gets about 15 yds off the pier and he's right on the surface. From below him a monster hammerhead (the thing must have run 14ft or better) comes up and bites him off behind the gills. The guy reeled up just a head and gill plate. Craziest thing I ever saw.

That hammerhead used to hang out under the pier pretty often. I'd seen him every year until 2007. You'd see him heading offshore right around sundown.

Evan


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Fishing for over 60 years have had several strange hookups.Did the bass hooked over a tree limb,walked around a cove and got him.caught two blue's on the same triple hook.Hooked a cast net with over two dozen plugs and jigs in it with most being usable including the net.The strangest catch was a sailcat from the Ohio river.
Jake


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I was just talking with a friend about our old Navy days and it made me remember my biggest catch ever! I hooked a Fast Attack Submarine! We were playing around at D&S piers in Norfolk one afternoon and my miss guided cast I hooked the Sub across the pier. I had to go over and ask to board so I could retrieve my line...lol Best part was as I a sonar tech and hunted subs for a living then but this was the first one I ever caught! :fishing: They did tell us no more fishing from the ship after that..


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

OK, here's my story. I was trout fishing along the Middle Fork of the Little River up in Smoky Mountain National Park. The trout were rising to floating mayflys in a pool just below me. I tried a downstream cast and my back cast wrapped the limb of a tree about 30 feet behind me. I started to shake it loose and noticed that the limb also was home to a hornets nest the size of a pumpkin. I walked slowly down stream letting out line and backing and finally broke the leader free. I never did fish that pool. LEW in Knoxville.


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just thought of another one. My brother in law and I were fishing for smallmouth in the Buffalo River in upper Arkansas. The fishing was fantastic that day. You could close your eyes, make a cast, and get a hit. About noon we pulled over to shore for lunch and were just fooling around. I tossed one of those orange cheeze puffs into the river. Somehing in the orange coating reacted with the water and would make the puff just spin around. Sploosh!. Something just inhaled that cheeze puff. After lunch we returned to the river and I made a cast. Wham! Another bass. It had orange crumbs on its mouth. It was funny at the time> LEW in Knoxville.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

That big white seagull flapping up to us out of the dark gave us a start for sure,and the thing of it is ,I can't remember it ever making a sound till we tied it loose. Cross my heart,stent , and all, etc.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Took my father fishing with me one day on the seagull pier, which is on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel for those that don't know. Anyway, I think he was just fishing with a bottom rig and cut squid.... He actually caught a live conch!!! First and last time I've ever seen a live conch actually caught.. Don't know how common it is in other areas.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

happened to one of us fishing for croaker or spots on a dock in Bogue Sound. He cut his line,hook, sinker and conch and tied it to a low branch on a nearby tree.Wasn't long before the hanging weight caused that conch to drop his shell. It went into the pot with the clams that night.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

A few years ago, Turboandy, sandflea,cutbait, several others and I were fishing one of the sites at PAX NAS and I reeled in and brought in a spinning rod and reel that was covered with barnacles and it looked like it had been underwater for a few years.

John


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

well...here is a link to a thread...http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63413

Now for a story...I was fishing in the keys with a live Pilchard by the piling..(some may recognize that)....anyway...and all the sudden it looked like someone dropped a car on the end of my rod...and ZZZZ the clicker clicked about 10 times, then stopped...I picked the rod up and didn't feel nothing (using a circle hook) so I set the rod back down and went about drinking my beer, then I hear "click click click click" and I look around to see my rod bent slightly and the clicking coming from my reel, make a long story short, I dropped the net down and brought up a 39" goliath grouper up, with a STILL moving...removed the grouper, and dropped him back in the water with the octopus still in his mouth...I caught a Octopus on a live pilchard...is my weird hookup

Hooked a Octopus on pilchard and the octopus got ate by a goliath grouper....talk about weird...


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

*worst hook up ever !*

Last year fishing for stripers, I was standing about thigh high in the surf. I got a hit that almost bent my rod in half.I did waht I could do to hang on.A few moments later I had a crowd behind me.Then it happened. A juvy dolphin came up about 75 yds out with my rig in his mouth. I figured he weighed about 150 or so.I tried what I could to break the 17 lb line but he just kept stripping off my real.Meanwhile, some PETA nutcase (just my luck!!) started screaming animal cruelty. I was embarrassed as hell and still trying to release the dolphin. I fnally I got so annoyed that I turned and told this idiot that if she didn't stop screaming I was going to slap the crap out of her. I finally turned the dolphin around just enough to get slack so I could put a few turns around the out side of the reel. It worked. The line snapped and the poor thing was free.
Boy, I shore hope that never happens again!( set up if interested was a 500 mag penn ,17 stren and a breakaway ldx-I guess it will do for a 50 lb striper! LS


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Fished a surf tournament in Nags Head just after Isabell, let's see, 8ft section of drain field pipe, almost landed 7 steps from a deck (lost 'em in the wash), a refridgerator box (took a lot of drag), a soup pot and last but not least, a hoodie sweat shirt still on the hanger.

As far as fish, a Guitar Fish on a Trout rod.

Oh yeah, my little brother in the upper lip, long story.


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

about the lion fish:
i own a saltwater reef shop and have done alot of research on the subject b/c it is getting to be a huge problem from what i have read..some time in the 80's two things happened to release them into our waters
1st being a cargo ship just happened to loose 5 or 6 boxes(8-10 per box) of them off the side of the ship no one knows if thew ever made it out of the boxes but they were never recovered
2nd there was a group of people who had 15-20 of them in their fishtanks one of them got poisoned by the fish they decided the risk wasnt worth the reward and all were released in NC waters. now this was all in the 80's and they have went un-touched ever since...oh and on a side note they all look beat up like that when they are out of the water, if you ever get the chance to see one in a fish tank youll see why...
i know its not a wierd story or hook up but a little info


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

i lost some fishing glasses in the north west river that i got for my b-day had DH engraved on the bottom of both side arms i was pissed as all heck...well the next year on my b-day about 3 miles from where i lost them a year earlier my brother got snagged on the bottom gave the cat rig a good tug and he had hooked my glasses with DH on both sides and everything....all i had to do was get some new lenses and to this day im still wearing them....lets just say i played the VA Lottery that night

me and my buddy were on seagull pier and i hooked into a sand shark(i think) got it right below the pier and he gave a good last thrash while my buddy was looking over the side..well he spit the hook and the pressure from my rod brought that 4oz sinker right into my buddys head knocked him out cold and gave him 8 stitches with a good headach.
didnt play the lottery that night


----------



## skipjack (May 1, 2009)

Caught a pogy boat once off oceancrest pier while king fishing, didnt get it in. Dont think i could have cleaned or cooked it anyway.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Wow or ow*

I was snagging bait many years ago at little island pier (southern virginia beach)with a weighted trebble hook and a guy stepped back away from the rail and when I went to cast half way through all the line pulled out of my hand and I heard this awful moan,hooked him right in his shirtless side on the fatty part just above the hip.He grabbed the hook while he was trembling and snatched it right out.heard someone telling the story 5 years later turned around and I said" remember me ",He pointed at me and said "THATS THE GUY"!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

My wife and I were kayaking the Elizabeth River about a mile north of the Great Bridge Locks last summer. I was trolling a 3/8 ounce jig head with a 3" chartreuse curly tail grub. A HUGE yacht passed us, so I surfed the 3' wake. I felt the rod tugging and reeled in a horse croaker. Surfing and fishing at the same time. Gotta love it.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

A 10lb cat. The kind with fur. had to have a buddy wrap a coat around him and use pliers to unhook him. He jumped up and bit my hook while it was out of the water....the cats in Yorktown are not shy about taking your bait. One of them ran off with a 3lb shad right off of my cutting board!!


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

8' Gatter


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well........there was this chick that had no teeth.....oooooooopppppppsssssssss wrong forum. Sorry..............:redface::redface::redface::redface:


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

VB1, I didn't catch a cat but I sure tried. Stayed at Barrier Island in Duck, NC one Thanksgiving week. Awful stormy weather for days finally cleared up a little. Late night I go surf fishing. All I could get for cut bait was one big fat mullet. Tossed out a chunk and saw a black shape moving out of the corner of my eye. Big ol' cat with my mullet! I chased him into the dunes but he was gone. My first chance to fish in several days wasted. Next day I'm fishing again at the same hole. Looked up at the dunes and sure enough, big black cat peeking out of the sea oats. I grabbed my filet knife and went charging into the dunes yelling WHERE ARE YOU...I'LL KILL YOU AND USE YOU FOR BAIT! When I got back to my rod holder there was a bunch of people looking at me like I was crazy for carrying a knife, stomping around the dunes and hollering.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Caught Myself said:


> VB1, I didn't catch a cat but I sure tried. Stayed at Barrier Island in Duck, NC one Thanksgiving week. Awful stormy weather for days finally cleared up a little. Late night I go surf fishing. All I could get for cut bait was one big fat mullet. Tossed out a chunk and saw a black shape moving out of the corner of my eye. Big ol' cat with my mullet! I chased him into the dunes but he was gone. My first chance to fish in several days wasted. Next day I'm fishing again at the same hole. Looked up at the dunes and sure enough, big black cat peeking out of the sea oats. I grabbed my filet knife and went charging into the dunes yelling WHERE ARE YOU...I'LL KILL YOU AND USE YOU FOR BAIT! When I got back to my rod holder there was a bunch of people looking at me like I was crazy for carrying a knife, stomping around the dunes and hollering.


haha...good story!! I've also had raccoons get hold of my stringer (on the parkway), haul it up onto land, and eat the fish. had 6 catfish on the stringer....ended up with 3.5 fish and 2 fish heads.


----------



## Cricket468 (May 17, 2009)

*Shark*

After spending a week in Myrtle Beach, kayak fishing (for the first time) my wife's cousin invited us out on their NEW 23 ft cuddy (our last day of vacation)....nice day of fishing, nothing big or exciting...until I went to pull anchor...about a 12 ft shark pulled it out of my hands..the anchor was new and shiny, and about 4 feet from the surface, this dark shadow appeared and wham! cut the line cleanly, thank god, otherwise I might have gotten pulled in....I havent had the need to fish from a kayak since...BTW my kayak is 13 ft!


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

cricket468 said:


> after spending a week in myrtle beach, kayak fishing (for the first time) my wife's cousin invited us out on their new 23 ft cuddy (our last day of vacation)....nice day of fishing, nothing big or exciting...until i went to pull anchor...about a 12 ft shark pulled it out of my hands..the anchor was new and shiny, and about 4 feet from the surface, this dark shadow appeared and wham! Cut the line cleanly, thank god, otherwise i might have gotten pulled in....i havent had the need to fish from a kayak since...btw my kayak is 13 ft!


pucker factor 10!!!


----------



## Cricket468 (May 17, 2009)

Yeh, no joke bout the pucker.....more like pooper...I'll stick to big boats, preferrably over the CCBT!!


----------

